# Electric motorcyles



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I was asking about making soap on the crafts forum and giving a Mother Earth News site, which was very good but looking down a bit further I found a book on how to take a regular motorcycle and turn it into an electric bike. Sounds like it would be an interesting project. I couldn't afford to do it right now but it sounds like fun. 
If you exchange the weight of the engine and fuel tank for an electric motor and batterers and it was geared correctly I'd bet you could get better than a hundred miles on a charge and good speed to boot. 
Does anyone know of any online articles about this????
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I found the site for the el ninja. www.electricvehiclesusa.com . 

For around town trips this thing sounds alright. With only 36 volts you can use it just as a moped saving the cost of tags and insurance which would save a good shiny penny or two. 
No more stops at the gas station. That will save a few more pennies for sure. And it looks just like a regular bike. Just not as much noise. :shrug: Well you can't have everything.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

A couple more:
http://www.evglobal.com

http://www.evrider.com/home.htm

http://www.econvergence.net/emb.htm

The last looks interesting as you should be able to repair it if it fails.

There have been several companies of this type. The long term survivability of these companies is in dobut, at least until fuel shortages and long term transportation needs cause the market to develop further.

Have been in contact with a company in Miami FL about such a vehicle.
They wanted a large deposit on an unseen, untried vehicle from China with dobutful warranty, parts and service support. Contacted the local FL BBB and FL Attorney Gereral Consumer Affairs Office concerning this company. It's a P.O. Box. Inquiries went unanswered. No longer have the specific company information , as it has since been erased.

CAVAET' EMPTOR


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am doing everything I can not to buy a dimes worth of anything from China.
They are one of the reasons this country is in the mess we are in. And the more we buy from them the worse it will get. I have bought a few things online just to find out when it gets here it was from China and I have sent most of them back for a refund. 
Dennis






WayneR said:


> A couple more:
> http://www.evglobal.com
> 
> http://www.evrider.com/home.htm
> ...


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

China is NOT the reason our country is going down. WE are...more specifically, Clinton started it, Bush II finished the job. We were sold out by our own gov't. The Chinese are just taking advantage. NO other country has been sso sold out by it's leaders. Not Russa, not rven any of those third world places that are starving while the leaders live in palaces. Cheney is evil. Mike :Bawling:


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

vallyfarm said:


> China is NOT the reason our country is going down. WE are...more specifically, Clinton started it, Bush II finished the job. We were sold out by our own gov't. The Chinese are just taking advantage. NO other country has been sso sold out by it's leaders. Not Russa, not rven any of those third world places that are starving while the leaders live in palaces. Cheney is evil. Mike :Bawling:


You right about that Mike. That Nafta deal screwed us bad but if we could keep from buying China's products as much as possible it would help. IMHO
Dennis


----------

